# Capsized Boat



## team_A_II

Here is the footage of the capsized catamaran I shot last weekend that I promised to put up. About 52 miles southeast on top of the Spur.


----------



## chad403

wow.. looks like the cap of the boat is breaking apart.


----------



## skram

Cool Video, seems like at few boats caught fish off of it. 
If that boat could talk I bet it'd have a good story to tell.


----------



## CootCommander

Is that an anchor line off the stern or is it caught up in the port engines prop? Weird


----------



## team_A_II

CootCommander said:


> Is that an anchor line off the stern or is it caught up in the port engines prop? Weird


I'm pretty sure it is.. but didnt follow it all the way to find out. Might explain why its now floating upside down.


----------



## MillerTime

I wish we knew more about what happened


----------



## knot @ Work

did anyone get hurt? what happened??


----------



## JoshH

did yall sink it or what?


----------



## DTFuqua

Why not take some truck tire inner tubes to keep it from sinking and drag it back in?


----------



## CCC

this sounds like the story of the boat:
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating...ow-fisherman-after-high-waves-swamp-boat.html


----------



## smithnsig

ANY type of wreck in the water gives me the creeps.


----------



## compulsivehp

I found an incident report from the USCG. The FL registration number matches.

http://www.nrc.uscg.mil/reports/rwservlet?standard_web+inc_seq=1014791


----------



## Jolly Mon

Well that's just weird. That report says 160 gallons of diesel fuel aboard and yet it had twin outboards......................


----------



## CharlieT

*Tripletail in the T-top*

Looks like two nice tripletail in the t-top. Did it look like it was going to break up?


----------



## JMB

It all just doesnt add up!?!

Insurance job? Stupidity? Aliens? Illegal Aliens?

Why would the CG just let it adrift? 

The odds are low, but hitting that running at night would be a true nightmare!

If it went under to the east of us why has it drifted our way? 

I guess the prevailing winds were E to SE following the event. I know there has been a counterclockwise eddy spun off the Loop Current that could put it off Destin. 

I don't know...just weird. 

Only sure thing is if someone hits that POS - there will be another sinking!


----------



## Huff

http://www.chronicleonline.com/content/rescued-sea

Could this be the same boat?


----------



## Contender

According to the archived weather from the 42012 buoy (which could be way different from where the incident occurred) wave ht. 3.94' wind 15.6 knots gusts to 17.9. 

I didn't take the time to look up a buoy closer to where it happened, so conditions could have been a lot different, especially if a thunderstorm was nearby. 

Strange


----------



## Valhalla

- i like the CG report- if a vessel sinks in 80 feet of water what the hell is she doing floatin around up here? think he should have done a better job of scuttling her, maybe im wrong but that has insurance job written all over it. A few of you dudes from the hunting section with all them fancy AR's ought to go out have a good ole time and put her down and out harms way


----------



## jmunoz

Valhalla said:


> - i like the CG report- if a vessel sinks in 80 feet of water what the hell is she doing floatin around up here? think he should have done a better job of scuttling her, maybe im wrong but that has insurance job written all over it. A few of you dudes from the hunting section with all them fancy AR's ought to go out have a good ole time and put her down and out harms way


That sounds like fun


----------



## MrFish

Valhalla said:


> - i like the CG report- if a vessel sinks in 80 feet of water what the hell is she doing floatin around up here? think he should have done a better job of scuttling her, maybe im wrong but that has insurance job written all over it. A few of you dudes from the hunting section with all them fancy AR's ought to go out have a good ole time and put her down and out harms way


I think they would get tired of slinging 5.56 before that hull would sink.


----------



## jmunoz

MrFish said:


> I think they would get tired of slinging 5.56 before that hull would sink.


Is that possible?? Lol i think it would take alot of bullets but hey i bet i would run out of ammo before i got tired of loading it up with lead in the middle of the gulf..


----------



## Daxman

So im just curious what they plan to do with this upside down floating hazard. Like another PFF member said, if they dont do something with it, someone will hit that boat and be in trouble themselves.


----------



## bambam

What's scary is that I used to own a ProSport boat and what's even scarier is the thought of me and my family hitting that thing, in my new boat. Looks like I will have to put someone in the goat pin to go offshore. The state needs to take car of that.


----------



## 192

This should make you think about your planning and abilities....great vid....


----------



## Tom Pace

Great video Theo...


----------



## team_A_II

Tom Pace said:


> Great video Theo...


Thanks... great rods Tom... killed some big bulls off that boat


----------



## sniperpeeps

I don't know what the real story is behind that boat but there was more life on it than any piece of debris I have ever seen.


----------



## MSViking

very cool video, thanks for taking the time to post and share.

Robert


----------



## team_A_II

sniperpeeps said:


> I don't know what the real story is behind that boat but there was more life on it than any piece of debris I have ever seen.


Yea it was loaded with bait, including hardtails and rainbow runners, and it was covered with big dolphin


----------

